# 10 different DIYs reviewed



## Tox|k (Feb 4, 2009)

I have almost all the 3x3x3 cubes available from C4Y (except the novelty ones) and I made a video reviewing them all and rating them based on certain metrics. The cubes are A, A-II, A-"third model", B, C, D, E/Diansheng, F, "New White 3x3x3 Speedcube" and a C4Y cube (not with proper hardware though).

So if you're wondering which type of cube to get, hopefully these vids help.
Part 1
Part 2


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was looking for a video like this fora loooooooooong time... Thanks...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 4, 2009)

i just watched all of it, good reviews man, you like white cubes, eh?


----------



## vloc15 (Feb 4, 2009)

awesome review dude! high fives to you!


----------



## bichettereds (Feb 4, 2009)

great video! You shoulda included a C4U cube and a stickered "E" though.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 4, 2009)

Excellent, maybe this might signify the end of the "which cube is better" threads. 

Then again, maybe not.

edit - I just watched the video, best cube review I've seen. It will help me decide on my next order. Thanks !


----------



## n5k (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice one!
I was just about to sit down and decide wich cube(s) to order, and then you come and help me make it all very much easier  Thanks!


----------



## Tox|k (Feb 4, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i just watched all of it, good reviews man, you like white cubes, eh?


Meh, I like white abit more than black. I have some other cubes in other colours, but mostly for the novelty. I'm not colour neutral at all, so anything but white or black messes with me 



bichettereds said:


> great video! You shoulda included a C4U cube and a stickered "E" though.


I did review a C4Y cube (it's after type-D), but he forgot to send me the hardware so I had to use type-A stuff. I also wanted to get stickered E/DS cube, but they were sold out at the time. I'm probably going to get another one of those jap coloured cubes (the last one I reviewed) and a C4Y cube, so when I get those I'll review the proper C4Y and put that as an addendum video.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah the c4y cube would have been nice, and maybe a little more detail on the cornering on the cube. Like misaligning U by x degress and pulling down R. But by any lengths its a great video. Good work and thank you for going through all the trouble to help others.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tox|k said:


> So if you're wondering which type of cube to get, hopefully these vids help.


Could someone write a summary and post it (as text)? I very much prefer reading over watching youtube vids.


----------



## SRV (Feb 4, 2009)

Very helpful!!! I was just gonna buy my first DIY's. That's what I was looking for...

Thank you a bunch!


----------



## panyan (Feb 4, 2009)

fantastic mate, thanks!


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 4, 2009)

Nicely done, even filmed in hd! Very good review of these cubes!


----------



## JL58 (Feb 4, 2009)

Outstanding. I love the way you defined the various criterias for evaluation. Well done! I was wondering if you've had an opportunity to compare a puzl CS to the ones from c4y?


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 4, 2009)

The type E you used, was that the one with the strange looking edge/corner pieces? because then you really should try to get a 222 model. i use 10 of them, and i never had one pop. so that's pretty good. soon i will compare them with the new cube4you cubes.


----------



## Tox|k (Feb 4, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Tox|k said:
> 
> 
> > So if you're wondering which type of cube to get, hopefully these vids help.
> ...



I was thinking of writing a review as well. I guess I'll go ahead and do that too. I'll post the link when I finish it.



martijn_cube said:


> The type E you used, was that the one with the strange looking edge/corner pieces? because then you really should try to get a 222 model. i use 10 of them, and i never had one pop. so that's pretty good. soon i will compare them with the new cube4you cubes.



The corner pieces don't seem to have anything strange about them, so I'm not sure which model it is. All I know is that it's painted, not stickered.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 4, 2009)

You might have the one with paint and normal pieces. I got that one instead of the stickered version because RubikFans ran out. The packaging says it's a model no. 222 .


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 5, 2009)

hey thanks a lot. that was extremely helpful. ps i added you as a friend on youtube


----------



## Odin (Feb 5, 2009)

i subscribed


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great videos thank you !


----------



## Vampirate713 (Feb 5, 2009)

Very helpfull review. Helped a lot.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome review!!!! Thanks!! I was waiting a review for the JSK (replica) and C4Y cubes before buy. Now i definitively will buy a couple of those cubes because your reviews of all other cubes are exactly how i feel the cubes.

Great job


----------

